# Motherboard Tray



## Rebster40 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been looking into building a computer case. I've searched around on google looking for a place that sells motherboard trays, but I'm not finding much. Does anyone know anywhere that does, or have any ideas of mounting a motherboard without the tray? Thanks.


----------



## reapcorp (Feb 12, 2008)

I know there are some replacement trays for lian li cases
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3387

Or you can build your own tray all you need to do is make the holes since the mobo will came with the screws


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since all you need is the basic mounting, you can buy a cheap clone case and hack off the parts you don't need.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

motherboard tray? isn't that the thingamajig that goes between the case wall and the back of the motherboard? 

well if so i have a screwed up set up on my xp machine and i would like to know how this turns out ,i kind of ghetto rigged mine but it make's it to hard to move because it get nervous something might short out due to not enough screws.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A flat piece of metal or even plastic with a bunch of standard standoffs in the correct place will do the trick here. If you're building a totally transparent case, the plastic one would be cool.


----------

